# Collected plant ID!



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello!

I'm here again to ask for help identifying another plant that was also collected!
Some time ago I collected just an insignificant little piece of plant that was floating in the water and brought it home. I planted in my aquarium, and it was like this:









I did not care so much with she... Because I thought it was not aquatic, and who die in a few days.
But then came my surprise !! It was growing very well in the aquarium and developed several new leaves

















And to know the exact species, need the flowers. These photos was when I took the water to put in the middle emerged:


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Need some flowers for even a basic idea. Could be a lot of things at this point.


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

It is true Cavan, has reason. I'll wait time passes, and hope that the bloom happens soon.


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)




----------

